# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  Caroma Uniset Cistern keeps dripping water in

## mir

I have eight years old Caroma Uniset cisterns which don't know when to stop taking water in.
After flushing, they start refiling the cistern all right, but then the last 2 - 3 liters come in very slowly, just "hissing" in, and the mechanism doen't stop at any point. If I turn the tap off, it's all good. 
The likely suspect is the grey cylinder on the right. Parts probably requiring replacement, but which ones to start with, please?

----------


## plum

For a temporary fix and easy solution, you may get away with adjusting the white plastic screw on the float arm, located near the brass right angled pin. 
If there is no adjustment left, it will be necessary to turn the water supply off at the mini stop, then undo the large white plastic nut, where the arm comes out of. Once off there are two washers, one a black ball cock washer, the other a flat red disc shape with a hole in the centre, [these become quite perished and may no longer fit my description]. Replace these with new washers, not forgetting to relax the adjusting screw.
Whilst the fioat arm is out, the outlet washer needs replacing, this is located at the base of the plunger section, to remove. grab the lowest point of the plunger inside the cistern and twist anti-clockwise slightly until it unlocks. Replace the flat black washer , then replace all sections back in reverse order. The float level may need adjustment on completion, there is a water level mark on the back wall of the cistern, adjust it slightly under this line to allow for wearing in.
Alternatively call a plumber.....

----------


## wonderplumb

If that doesn't work, the cone shaped seat on the inlet valve that seals against the aspro usually cracks, meaning a whole new valve.

----------


## mir

While in Bunnings, I also grabbed a Fix-a-loo repair kit for the basic starters. Three out of four washers found their new home in the cistern (two to the top of the inlet, one at the bottom of the outlet, what might the fourth be for) but with no help. 
The inlet in action.  
Pressing the headseal does not stop the waterflow: a short video at Caroma Uniset Cistern 004.mov - YouTube.
I can't see the float arm pressing the seal enough to close the flow, when even manually you need to press it down with force.

----------


## plum

Left over washer is a suction washer off a Doulton cistern, so not required. 
Sometimes the black ball cock washers are a different thickness, I normally pack it out 
with a piece of the cardboard packaging, either one or two pieces thick, 
so with scissors cut the cardboard the same diameter as the ball cock washer and insert first.

----------


## plum

If you continue to have trouble with the inlet valve, it may be necessary to replace the whole inlet valve with a  
'Fluidmaster' inlet valve and also changing the inlet tube to a flexible connection if it hasn't got one already

----------


## Bungarra

Got a friend to get a new cistern to replace my old one & he came back with a *uniset 2* 
After installing I found the ball valve would not shut off, & stuck when it was off.  :Mad:  
So I disconnected the water again & pulled the whole ball float assembly out. 
To my surprise it worked freely & perfectly once the unit was free.  :Confused:  
What had happened was a misassembled unit. The ball float was catching on the wall  :Annoyed:  
Turned the unit to face the front reassembled & "wallah"  :Biggrin:  
For a unit that costs $135 I say its not good enough  :No:

----------


## plum

For a unit that costs $135 I say its not good enough  :No: [/QUOTE] 
It is quite possible that the inlet valve twisted when your friend connected the water supply to the cistern and the float then became jammed against the side.    :Wink 1:

----------


## wonderplumb

> It is quite possible that the inlet valve twisted when your friend connected the water supply to the cistern and the float then became jammed against the side.

  I second that.

----------


## Neri

Caroma has just advised me (today actually) that my throne is a Uniset 1 but that a Uniset 2 will do, if I want to replace it- any comment about that? 
Anyway... the cistern leaks into the bowl (permanent dribble) and drips and hisses in the cistern. 
Trying to fix it in accordance with the advice below is beyond me, I'm afraid, so I'm going to buy a new cistern.
Assuming the cistern has been properly assembled, anything a DIYer (bottom rung) should be careful of/watch out for? :Doh:  
Thanks

----------

